# What species.....



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

I was wondering what species of duck that you guys would most like to take that you have never shot before?

Mine would be a pintail and canvasback...

Good luck to everyone tomorrow and be safe.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

A pintail or a cinnamon teal


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Cinnamon Teal or a Brant.


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

Canvasback or King Eiders.


----------

